# Need headphones for Rs. 500-550



## ghouse12311 (May 27, 2013)

I need headphones for around 500-550 rupees for use on my pc only mainly for listening to music. I will buy from flipkart or similar site. So please suggest me some good headphones.

Since I need the new headphones mainly for listening to music, can I use in ear headphones with my pc or go with the regular over the ear headphones? Which will be better for music on the pc IEM's (in ear monitor) or regular over the ear headphones?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 27, 2013)

Philips SHM 1900


----------



## sandynator (May 27, 2013)

If mic not required then better to get philips shp2000 from flipkart @ 470
Philips SHP2000 - Philips: Flipkart.com
or 
panasonic rp ht161
Panasonic RP-HT161E-K Headphone - Panasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 27, 2013)

sandynator said:


> If mic not required then better to get philips shp2000 from flipkart @ 470
> Philips SHP2000 - Philips: Flipkart.com
> or
> panasonic rp ht161
> Panasonic RP-HT161E-K Headphone - Panasonic: Flipkart.com



i was interested in IEM's also, so if they work good good with my pc (my mobo is Gigabyte B75) please suggest some good IEM's in my budget or else i will go with one of the two you posted

also mic is not required


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

Go with Soundmagic ES18


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Go with Soundmagic ES18



i was thinking of buying this only but will it work good on a pc?

i will go either with Soundmagic ES18 or Philips SHP2000...so which one should i choose?


----------



## samudragupta (May 27, 2013)

+1 to Philips SHP2000


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

It will work great with your pc my E10 works like charm.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 27, 2013)

Soundmagic es18 is available on flipkart for 700 and 600 rupees which is a little out of my budget but it is available on SnapDeal for 560...so should i buy from snapdeal or is there any other site with price as ~550 rupees...

also does anyone know if i can buy Soundmagic es18 locally in hyd....


----------



## shuhailnp (May 27, 2013)

SHP2000 has low volume !!!


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

Theitdepot - Buy SoundMagic ES18 In-Ear-Headphone (Orange-Grey) online in india
*www.shopclues.com/sound-magic-es-18-headphones-367090.html
*www.pepperfry.com/soundmagic-earphone-es-18-red-black-245934.html

Out of stock 
SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone - Buy Online with Best Prices @ Shopping.IndiaTimes.com
*www.tradus.com/sound-magic-es-18-h...medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=aff-IA-cuelinks


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 27, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> SHP2000 has low volume !!!



then i will go with SoundMagic ES18


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> SHP2000 has low volume !!!


No it doesn't.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No it doesn't.



harshil my good friend pelase tell me what should i get ES18 or SHP2000?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> harshil my good friend pelase tell me what should i get ES18 or SHP2000?


Its really subjective. *What do you prefer: over the ear headphones or IEMs?* I prefer headphones and thats why I purchased the SHP 2000. Its good for anything but metal music.


----------



## sandynator (May 27, 2013)

Imo opinion shp2000 and shp2500 requires more power so on portable source it may sound low. For desktop its ok but by adding dac / amp volume and sq can increase noticeably.

Given an option for me circumaural headphones any day. 
Finally its op's choice but first confirm that you will not blow out iems on higher volume. Wires of iem are short so take that point into consideration


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Its really subjective. *What do you prefer: over the ear headphones or IEMs?* I prefer headphones and thats why I purchased the SHP 2000. Its good for anything but metal music.



anything is ok as long as they are as loud as possible and clear when listening to music....also whats the problem with shp 2000 and metal music? cause i mainly listen to metal music....


since you already own Philips SHP 2000 i want to ask whether is loud enough for listening to music?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Imo opinion *shp2000 and shp2500 requires more power so on portable source it may sound low*. For desktop its ok but by adding dac / amp volume and sq can increase noticeably.
> 
> Given an option for me circumaural headphones any day.
> Finally its op's choice but first confirm that you will not blow out iems on higher volume. Wires of iem are short so take that point into consideration


SHP 2000 works perfectly on my Nokia X2-00 with good bass.



ghouse12311 said:


> anything is ok as long as they are as loud as possible and clear when listening to music....also whats the problem with shp 2000 and metal music? cause i mainly listen to metal music....
> 
> 
> since you already own Philips SHP2000 i want to ask whether is loud enough for listening to music?


Its loud enough. The problem with metal music arrives when there is too high frequency to play. But this happens too infrequently and is an issue only at too high volumes and over-increased terrible from the equalizer. For its price, its a very good piece.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No it doesn't.



but i faced low volume issue but bass is woow !!!! i had to use Fiio E5 to boost volume for mobiles !!!


----------



## sandynator (May 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> SHP 2000 works perfectly on my Nokia X2-00 with good bass.
> 
> 
> Its loud enough. The problem with metal music arrives when there is too high frequency to play. But this happens too infrequently and is an issue only at too high volumes and over-increased terrible from the equalizer. For its price, its a very good piece.




Nokia x2 is from xpress music range so it must be having better amp. My shp2500 did not perform well when connected to my SE k750/w800 fone. Btw it can differ from phone to phone. These are not the best but nothing can beat them for the price which we are getting. Still the DAC/amp can help them to perform better.
Totally agreed with treble part. shp2700 handles treble well but with slightly less bass.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 31, 2013)

i ordered the Phillips shp 2000 on monday and received them today from flipkart and for the price the performance is good but i need them to be a little more loud so can you guys suggest some s/w to boost the sound when listening to music...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 31, 2013)

^ use the music/video player's equilises setting.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> but i faced low volume issue but bass is woow !!!! i had to use Fiio E5 to boost volume for mobiles !!!



Fiio E5 works well with that headphone ? Price ?


----------



## sandynator (May 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Fiio E5 works well with that headphone ? Price ?




fiio e6 is available on proaudiohome.com @ 1750 inr


FiiO E6 Fujiyama Portable Headphone Amplifier


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 1, 2013)

Go for E6 !!!


----------



## sandynator (Jun 1, 2013)

@Nerevarine 
FiiO E5 
Audiostore - The Best Place To Buy Audio In India | Fiio E5 Portable Earphone / Headphone Amplifier -

No idea about warranty. Call them up before dealing with the dealer


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

this thing works for all kinds of headphones right ?? even IEMs ?
coooool..
my bro needs one real bad


----------

